# TRA Form, Profession of Hairdresser



## fazinaz (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi
Its really great to have such a community always willing to guide about each and every aspect of migration and living in Australia. I have obtained TRA forms for assessment, but confused to fill it. Please guide, my profession is hairdresser. I don’t know what details are required. Is there anybody with this profession, who has got this skill assessed by TRA. I will have to do this on my own as I can’t afford an agent, very expensive really. Thanks a lot.
Fozinaz


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Fozinaz, 

I haven't done this TRA but maybe if you post the questions here some of us may be able to help. 

Hopefully someone will have done this TRA for hairdresser before.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## fazinaz (Jun 17, 2008)

kaz101 said:


> Hi Fozinaz,
> 
> I haven't done this TRA but maybe if you post the questions here some of us may be able to help.
> 
> ...


Hi all,
Thank you for your reply Karen, U people are keeping this forum alive and so useful, thanks again, & hope to have some body on this forum with the profession of hairdresser, who has got skill assessed by TRA. While going through the old posts on this worthy forum I found that Clairer has this profession and probably she has got her skill assessed by TRA. I don’t know whether she is still regular to this forum or not. Still waiting for a detail reply. Thanks.

Fozinaz


----------



## Deeba (Feb 16, 2008)

*Tra*

Dear Fazinaz.
I have been accepted by the TRA too, as a hairdresser, but my agent had done it for me, its been 3 years since but I can guide you how he had done. 
First of all I had taken about 75 pictures of me at my work place performing various jobs as a hairdresser, if you have got the form they might have told you to provide pictures of what ever u are doing at work. for example, doing a client's pedicure, manicure, cutting hair etc. 
I remember I had to write a few paragraphs on why I wish to migrate to Australia. 
and yes my agent gave me a few forms to be signed from the place where I got my training, indecating the credit hours I had worked on. 
I hope this will will help, oh yes I was told to make a bank draft in the favour of TRA too. 
I did not yet move or took the next step due to some unavoidable matters her in Pakistan. but wish you best of Luck . I am still in Karachi. 
Please free free to ask any thing you want to know,


----------



## u2downunder (Jun 18, 2008)

Hi there, Sorry this reply is rather late, I have only just noticed your thread. I have applied to the TRA with Hairdressing through an agency, I am willing to give you all the paperwork they gave me to get through if this will help you in any way. It is rather intense but a great guide for you. Please feel free to call me on 0208 508 2025 Good luck Elisa


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Please be careful giving personal info on a open forum since you don't know who could use it....

Regards,
Karen


----------



## u2downunder (Jun 18, 2008)

Hi Karen, not quite sure what you mean by this, aren't we suppose to be helping each other. I am advertising my phone number on my car to sell, not had any problems. Meet more weirdos walking down the street. Thanks for your concern. Elisa


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

u2downunder said:


> Hi Karen, not quite sure what you mean by this, aren't we suppose to be helping each other. I am advertising my phone number on my car to sell, not had any problems. Meet more weirdos walking down the street. Thanks for your concern. Elisa


We are helping each other every day however I personally would not post personal info on an open forum (which is what this is). I have had weirdos contact me through forums before which is why I don't use personal information. Other people have been warned by other moderators on this subject too - we are just looking out for our members interests. 

Once a member has more than 5 good posts then they can send and receive private messages which is a safer way to send personal info if that's what you want to do.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Kerrysch (Aug 18, 2008)

*hello*



u2downunder said:


> Hi there, Sorry this reply is rather late, I have only just noticed your thread. I have applied to the TRA with Hairdressing through an agency, I am willing to give you all the paperwork they gave me to get through if this will help you in any way. It is rather intense but a great guide for you. Please feel free to call me on 0208 508 2025 Good luck Elisa



Hi there Elisa, 

Im very intereted in your post. I am a hairstlyist from canada wishing to immigrate to australia and i plan on doing my tra on my own. I am wondering if u still have all your paper work. It would be a wonderful help if i could get it from you to use as a bit of a guide. Please message me back! 
thank you! cheers thill then
Kerry


----------



## leolion2177 (Jan 30, 2008)

u2downunder said:


> Hi there, Sorry this reply is rather late, I have only just noticed your thread. I have applied to the TRA with Hairdressing through an agency, I am willing to give you all the paperwork they gave me to get through if this will help you in any way. It is rather intense but a great guide for you. Please feel free to call me on 0208 508 2025 Good luck Elisa


Hi 
My wife has been trying to get this type of info before but it was very difficult to come by. I didnt want to ring in case you have been plagued with phone calls after putting your number up. I was just hoping that if you were giving anybody some advice in a pm maybe you could cut and paste it for me also. I know its a pain so thanks in advance if you can find the time.

Kind regards

Leolion


----------

